# R15-300 drop-outs



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Recently, we have noticed occasional drop-outs in our recordings. We confirmed this is recent and only applies to recordings by watching some recordings from a couple of months ago and by simultaneously watching and recording a show. Some shows (time-of-day?) seem more prone to this than others and restarting the device seems to reduce the problem slightly but this isn't really something we can measure. In fact, it may not even be happening.

We have an HD DVR and a Tivo DVR and neither of these is doing this. We also put the SD DVR on another, isolated dish and the problem still occurs.

Any idea what is happening and what to do about it?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

HDD is probably starting to show its signs of age...failure is probably in the near future.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If the R15 is leased, call DirecTV for a replacement. If it is owned, pick up a 160GB IDE drive and replace the drive. Either way you'll lose existing recordings.


----------

